# Aldor oder Seher



## DônStephano (1. Februar 2007)

Hi Leuts,

es geht um die beiden Fraktionen Aldor und Seher. Habe mir die Belohnungen angeschaut und auf beiden Seiten gute Sachen für meinen Schurken entdeckt. Nun gibts ja noch die Quests, wovon ich aber nicht weis, ob die Belohungen für meine Klasse sind. Wie gesagt, spiele einen Schurken und würde gerne wissen wo ihr euch so angeschlossen habt und welche Fraktion eher für mich geeignet ist) 

gruß Don


----------



## Squishee (1. Februar 2007)

Den Seher... wieso weiss ich auch nicht, sehn hübscher aus. Als Ingi kriegt man da ja eh keine Rezepte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimurah (2. Februar 2007)

Hm, also generell würde ich davon abraten bei der Wahl primär nach den Items zu gehen.
Diese sind im Vergleich dazu was man sonst so bereits in 5er Instanzen oder durch Quests bekommen kann, idR nicht aussergewöhnlich.

Viel eher sollte man bei der Wahl entweder nach den Rezepten schauen (je nachdem welchen Beruf man hat) oder aber die Fraktion wählen die, die sinnvollsten Verzauberungen anbietet, da man von diesen vll auch langfristig profitieren wird.


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Nimurah schrieb:


> Viel eher sollte man bei der Wahl entweder nach den Rezepten schauen (je nachdem welchen Beruf man hat) oder aber die Fraktion wählen die, die sinnvollsten Verzauberungen anbietet, da man von diesen vll auch langfristig profitieren wird.




wo steht das wo man was bekommt?


----------



## Kaaper (2. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> wo steht das wo man was bekommt?



hier:
http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...fraktionen.html


----------



## zulsar (2. Februar 2007)

Oder hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4936

Wieso nutzt hier keiner die Suchfunktion Oo


----------



## Nightsh@dow (2. Februar 2007)

Also, ich habe mcih als Schurke den Sehern angeschlossen, vom Berufe her (Bergbau; Verzauberer) ist das eigendlich egal, da keine der beiden Seiten eine Verzauberungsformel anbietet. Daher war die Entscheidung ehr auf die Schulterverzauberungen gelegt.
Als Dolchschurke wurde bei uns übrigends "Die Seher" empfohlen und als "Schwertschurke "Die Aldor". Am Ende ist es eigendlich nur auf die Berufe ausgelegt. 


Schade eigendlich, Ansatz 1, Ausführung 5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalumis (2. Februar 2007)

Hier gibt es eine sehr übersichtliche Gegenüberstellung der Fraktionsbelohnungen.


----------



## Stoner (13. Februar 2007)

Was mir aufgefallen ist das bei den Sehern scheinbar weniger Schneiderrezepte zu bekommen sind. Auch auf der Wiki Seite ist das Verhältnis 5:2 (Aldor/Seher), Das ist ein wenig mager falls man sich als Schneider für Seher entscheiden will.
Abgesehen davon fällt es mir bei meiner Schattenpriesterin zimelich schwer mich für eine Fraktion zu entscheiden.


----------



## White Jen (13. Februar 2007)

und die Alchimisten schauen bei beiden Fraktion in die Röhre,außer bei den Seher,aber ohoo, EIN Rezept,Auswahl satt sag ich nur^^


----------



## Mellom (14. Februar 2007)

Hi zusammen,

zu der Frage, welcher Fraktion man sich anschliessen mag, kann auch ich keine schlüssige Antwort liefern, da es augenscheinlich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede gibt die für die eine oder andere Klasse von Vorteil sein könnte. Letztlich ist es wohl tatsächlich eher eine Frage des Berufes den man wählte und den damit verbunden Optionen Rezepte zu ergattern je nach Ruflevel. Aufgefallen ist mir bisher nur, dass man als Juwelenschleifer bei den Sehern deutlich mehr Rezepte ergattern kann. Als Alchemist hat man allerdings, wie auch schon ein Vorredner feststellte, keine wirklich großen Vorteile, ob nun Aldor oder Seher. 

Ein Gildenkollege meinte zwar, das sich Heilerklassen für die Seher, Damageklassen für die Aldor entscheiden sollten, aber logisch scheint mir dies nicht zu sein, da man erst einmal hinterfragen sollte, wie man denn beispielsweise einen Schamanen, Paladin, Druiden in Damage- oder Heilerklasse einteilen soll. Und ein Krieger als Damage-Dealer zu bezeichnen halte ich ebenfalls für eher abenteuerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztlich sollte man sich wohl anhand der Rezepte orientieren, die man für seinen jeweiligen Beruf benötigt - nachforschen kann man bei den jeweiligen Rüstmeistern der beiden Fraktionen. Ansonsten wäre es sinnvoll mit den Gildenkollegen abzustimmen welche Fraktion man wählt um gemeinsam Quests zu lösen. 

Gruß und wech...


----------



## Aluando (14. Februar 2007)

also ich als krieger , (bergbau, schwertschmied) bin eigentlich bei den aldor gut aufgehoben zumal man wirklich ein nettes schwert im ehrfürchtigen bereich kaufen kann das wirklich spitze ist ^^ zumal die schmiederezepte mir gut gefallen ^^ über die seher kan ich eigentlich nicht soviel sagen, nur das meine gildenmembers die alchemie  , verzauberer und schneider waren zu den sehen gegangen sind. naja mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. achja falls es jemand wissen mag die wirklichen nette rezept für juwelenschleifer, lederer und ich glaub verzauberer das konsortium bietet verdammt viele fette rezepte 
also versteift euch nicht so extrem auf aldor und seher!

tschuldigung für das schlechte deutsch is noch früh ^^


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> und die Alchimisten schauen bei beiden Fraktion in die Röhre,außer bei den Seher,aber ohoo, EIN Rezept,Auswahl satt sag ich nur^^


Wie gut das mein Hunter Lederer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber blöd ist, das die Rezepte BOP sind o_O


----------

